# Bow quiver on or off when hunting?



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you use a bow quiver, do you leave it on the bow while you are in your stand or blind? I'm interested in your responses. 

I've always been a quiver off guy, but am thinking of leaving it on in the future. I like the idea of a quick follow up shot, but in the past sacrificed it for the better balance of a bare bow. I am purely a stand/blind hunter. I've been shooting my TD recurve this winter with a quiver under the limb bolts full of arrows. After a while I don't really notice it. I have been going back and forth the last few weeks and seem to adapt to the weight and different balance pretty easily. 

If I decide I'm going with the quiver on all the time while hunting, the bow I have on order will be another TD instead of the on-piece I was planning on. I've never cared for strap on quivers.

Tell my why you do it one way or the other please...:archer:


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to leave the quiver on, because that is the way I practice. I also find that my quivers, (I have two Great Norther Side mount quivers) help deaden vibration and add a little weight to the risers.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

+: quiver adds stabilization, can quite the shot down, easy access, also know _exactly_ where your arrows are which may not be the case quiver off

-: heavier, bulkier

I've done both but am leaning toward quiver on atm


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I always leave mine on. one of the many reasons is you can turn your bow sideways and hide behind it. The arrows help break up your outline


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

BOHO said:


> I always leave mine on. one of the many reasons is you can turn your bow sideways and hide behind it. The arrows help break up your outline


You must be skinnier than me. That would be like hiding a bear behind a few soda straws...


----------



## Gummi Bear (Jun 23, 2010)

Off.

I don't even have one on my bow anymore. I have a quiver on my backpack, I keep an arrow loose for a quick follow up.

I've had them on my bows for years, but never liked them. With this current bow, I didn't even bother mounting one up.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> If you use a bow quiver, do you leave it on the bow while you are in your stand or blind? I'm interested in your responses.
> 
> I've always been a quiver off guy, but am thinking of leaving it on in the future. I like the idea of a quick follow up shot, but in the past sacrificed it for the better balance of a bare bow. I am purely a stand/blind hunter. I've been shooting my TD recurve this winter with a quiver under the limb bolts full of arrows. After a while I don't really notice it. I have been going back and forth the last few weeks and seem to adapt to the weight and different balance pretty easily.
> 
> ...


Once I tried a hip quiver, I've never turned back. I've used them all, bow, back hip... and its Hip for me..

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Take mine off. I have another receiver for it attached to my pack.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> Once I tried a hip quiver, I've never turned back. I've used them all, bow, back hip... and its Hip for me..
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


I've never tried a hip quiver... :set1_thinking:

I have tried a home-made PVC off the bow quiver once but with all the crap I sometimes have to carry it was just too much. I lashed it to my pack and it was either catching branches over my head or tapping me on the hamstrings. If I hunt at home, I can just skip out back with a little pack, it would work there. If I go to the public ground though I feel like a pack mule with my stand, big pack, bow in one hand, one hand to fend of brush. Not to mention a GPS if it's dark. That's what got me on the bow quivers in the first place. I've struggled with this issue with both the recurve and compound. 

Darn arrows are just plain inconvenient to carry...


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a Mini Boa strap-on ,it seems to quiten whatever bow I have it on. Also, it adds some stability, and it eliminates having to carry a quiver while hunting. I've used the Kwiky Quivers before and they're great if you want to remove the quiver when you get to your stand.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I rarely use a bow quiver ..... they are handy but they throw of the balance of a bow IMHO .....
I like back quivers and side quivers if I am using a back pack ... either my Side Stalker or Arrowmaster ..... I also sometimes use a Selway Hip quiver


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> I've never tried a hip quiver... :set1_thinking:
> 
> I have tried a home-made PVC off the bow quiver once but with all the crap I sometimes have to carry it was just too much. I lashed it to my pack and it was either catching branches over my head or tapping me on the hamstrings. If I hunt at home, I can just skip out back with a little pack, it would work there. If I go to the public ground though I feel like a pack mule with my stand, big pack, bow in one hand, one hand to fend of brush. Not to mention a GPS if it's dark. That's what got me on the bow quivers in the first place. I've struggled with this issue with both the recurve and compound.
> 
> Darn arrows are just plain inconvenient to carry...


Easy to use, convenient and even in heavy cover you learn how to position the quiver forward of your thigh so that it precedes your leg and doesn't swing out an get caught... this of mine is threaded under my belt and looped over my belt knife... easy on.. easy off... and I can hang my bow on my belt knife when I'm glassing... total convience... God Bless the belt knife... :grin:
View attachment 1324700
View attachment 1324707


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never been able to get behind the idea of a bow quiver. To me, it just hurts the aesthetic lines of the bow. Bows have a beautiful shape and symmetry. Hanging a bow quiver off of one just rubs me the wrong way. I even tend to take the quiver off of my compound (on those rare occasions I shoot it). That said, it's all in what you're comfortable with. If you practice with the quiver on, you should stick with it, since that is the balance and weight you're used to. Any variance from your practice will throw an element of chaos into your shot, and could cause you to misjudge or otherwise mess up a shot. They say in the sports world, "practice like you play, or you'll play like it's practice," or something to that effect. I believe the saying has merit here, though.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I was always a quiver off kinda guy 

I do a lot of on the ground crawling thru brush doing deer Pushes etc. and back and side quivers where a pain 

I started using bow quivers on all my bows 

Strap ons (Big Jim's) on one pieces and Great Northerns On three piece bows 

I have found that they for mr balance the bow and act as a stabilizer and also I believe help quiet

When I put together my utilitarian bad ass  ILF rig I went with the old standard a Quikee Quiver 

I to like to hide behind it


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I hunt with quiver on


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts. I need to figure this and a couple other things out before I finalize my order. After my long term experiment this winter I'm leaning toward the bow quiver on while hunting but that would mean TD since I never cared for strap on quivers. With the Kanati I still have the option of taking it off, only takes a couple of thumb screws. 

Funny how little things can become big issues when they influence expensive choices...

JParanee - nice photos, makes me want to duck. Looks like that broadhead is going to come right through the screen.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I use a bow quiver going to and from my stand/blind. As soon as I get set, the quiver comes off and is hunt or set next to me.

Never liked shooting with a quiver on.

KPC


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Easykeeper said:


> You must be skinnier than me. That would be like hiding a bear behind a few soda straws...



hahaha you dont hide behind it. use it to break up your outline. hold the bow in front of you and cant it at a 45 degree angle where your looking at the shelf.


----------

